
Serverless Computing - le-mark
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serverless_computing
======
le-mark
Why is this such a controversial term?

> Despite the name, it does not actually involve running code without
> servers.[1] Serverless computing is so named because the business or person
> that owns the system does not have to purchase, rent or provision servers or
> virtual machines for the back-end code to run on.

